# What changes will you make in 2015?



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

This year concludes but our story doesn't. One chapter ends and a new one is read. I want to change my lack of faith in life in 2015. What do you want to change?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I will move out of on my own.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hoping to

Lose a bunch of weight
Get out of the house more
Continue to improve at art and crafting
Start selling art and crafts at shows


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Total overhaul of my lifestyle: healthy and active living (less internet, including sas lol ehehe) Ready to go back to routine already 

Lose around 14 pounds. Be fit, toned and lean

Make a list of all the things I would like to experience and achieve it 

Keep connecting w my family


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

1. Wake up and sleep earlier. 
2. Procrastinate less and getting right on things. 
3. Seeking more outdoor hobbies. 
4. Figure out or at least get a plan for my life, or at least a slight idea. 
5. Look forward, enjoy and take in the little good things more. 
6. Reconnect with some past close friends, and existing friends from drifting away further.
7. Gain some muscle weight, after regaining back some weight (with recent unhealthy weight loss). 
8. Be less emotionally sensitive and easily depressed at things. 

Sadly, I am not optimistic at all with no.4 and no.6


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I want to get out of the house by volunteering, going to college and/or getting a job


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I need to get organized, for starters. I've too much stuff for the amount of space that I have......I should probably throw some things out or give them away. I also want to be able to move w/ ease whenever that day comes.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

1.Get my drivers license.
2.Lose weight
3.Draw and paint more.
4.Upgrade my existing computer or build another one.
5.Cook a lot more instead of eating crap.
6.Give up as much sugar as possible.
7.Make mods/textures for games. 
8.Maybe sign up for community college.
9.Practice my guitar daily.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

1. Find a better job
2. Save enough money to buy a house
3. Lose weight 

Last one always makes the list, hopefully this year will be the year lol.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Keep my expectations as low as possible so I have a chance of surprising myself.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a lot of reading to do


----------



## ChickenMcNuggets (Sep 17, 2014)

Find a higher-paying job in a better town/city 
Do more social stuff, with a heavy emphasis on local arty/literary/music events 
Get a proper exercise regime underway

In a nutshell...


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Gain lots of weight. Atleast have one relationship. Make lots more friends... Have a nice group of mates I can go drinking with. ^^


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

i think i'll try to earn money in 2015


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

1. Grow out hair
2. Try to stay in touch with my old best friend
3. Get more sleep
4. Get drivers license
5. Get job next summer
6. Do more weightlifting/ non cardio excersizes
7. Swim in pool at college
8. Try my hardest at school
9. Less time on internet
10. Read more
11. Draw, Write, Do art
12. See therapist and take small steps to get better
13. Try to see life realistically and honestly
14. Keep eating very healthy


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

i will completely cut off my cigarette usage and will only smoke when i drink alcohol.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Become more independent!! Get my drivers license finally after years of trying. I swear I will effing get it in 2015, hopefully in January. 

Try to work full time and go to school. That would be a huge lifestyle change. I haven't worked full time in years, and I haven't been to school in 10+ years. But I'm sick of my life and I am desperate to get out of my situation, I am miserable. 

Take better care of my health.. like going to the doctors. I haven't done that either in over a decade. And exercising. I really want a tighter ***.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Stuff that needs changing
Need to save more money to buy a house. Not this year. I'll make a few thousand more, but it won't be enough just yet.
Need to look into colleges. A possibility. I've been thinking about going for years, but the thought's been really nagging at me lately. 
Need friends and a girlfriend. I don't think I'm quite ready for this. One thing at a time. 
I think going to even a community college or trade school could actually fix the other problems on my list, so if I do anything this year ( yeah right) that should be it.


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

lose all my weight go to college
get over my shyness
get a car
and lastly get lucky


----------



## TooStressed (Dec 30, 2014)

Find a therapist to help me. Try to make friends. Try get out more.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Draw a ton, talk to someone about my sa and possible depression, be more stylish, and possibly but probably not lose weight loloo


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

slyfox said:


> Hoping to
> 
> Lose a bunch of weight
> Get out of the house more
> ...


Also have been trying to eat more fruits and vegetables


----------



## Melodic (Apr 16, 2009)

Mainly stop caring and being uptight about my career/having a perfect CV and instead just live life, doing whatever I feel like within reason. Just be more care free in general and see life as an enjoyable experience rather than a chore.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

im gonna try not to be so lazy this year


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm going to stop putting so much energy into people who can't/won't give a crap about me (romantically speaking), and instead find someone who actually cares. And in the meantime I'll care for myself


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Learn to drive, lose 10 lbs, get out from under my rock and see friends more, maybe look into college again this sept.


----------

